# Has Emma recently had breast implants?



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Has Emma recently had breast implants?

There looks to be a lot more of her recently.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Nah I think she's good at hiding her boobs.

Here are some pics before she got into WWE:


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks..... perhaps up until recently Emma was wearing something that hide them well.

I have noticed in the past month or so there is definitely a lot more of her.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Nope. Different gear probably


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

CM12Punk said:


>


Good God... :whoo


----------



## Kinkykat (Dec 15, 2014)

Those first three pics don't look like emma at all. 

Oh and a good bra can make alllll the difference.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Recently?

She just doesn't wear ring gear that emphasizes her tits. Same as Bayley's, though Bayley's tits are natural.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Has she had breast implants ?, I don't know but I'm prepared to do some serious studying of the issue and then get back to you :delrio


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

RatherBeAtNitro said:


> Has she had breast implants ?, I don't know but I'm prepared to do some serious studying of the issue and then get back to you :delrio


Yes, she has had them done, about a year after she first appeared in SHIMMER 

Pre:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Not sure, but Emma (and her boobs) are just so :homer


----------



## Babyadelic (Sep 2, 2014)

She got them before she left Melbourne I heard.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

I like her with blonde hair.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Emma dyes her hair?! Scandalous. I also am here to offer my services to determine the authenticity of her rack.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Babyadelic said:


> She got them before she left Melbourne I heard.


No, she moved to Canada to train with Lance Storm. Worked for Shimmer a year or so later, then had a boob job and got signed by WWE a year or so after that.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Did she pay for the implants or steal them lol?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Emma has fake bewbs? :gameover 

Too many divas are falling victim to the silicone trend. If Paige gets a boob job :fuckthis


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Well they are by far the best fake boobs in the WWE; fantastic without looking ridiculous. Would never guess unless you saw those old pictures.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

House Blackbeard said:


> Emma has fake bewbs? :gameover
> 
> Too many divas are falling victim to the silicone trend. If Paige gets a boob job :fuckthis


This is pro wrestling we're talkign about, cant really call fake boobs a trend when they've been common for decades.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Emma looks like she had them done the correct way and they look great.bama4


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Emma so fine she blow my mind


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jimshine said:


> Emma so fine she blow my mind


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Emma stole my heart.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

House Blackbeard said:


>


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> This is pro wrestling we're talkign about, cant really call fake boobs a trend when they've been common for decades.


They only became common in wrestling in the late 90s-2000s.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

p862011 said:


>


Your Honour..... May I Present, Exhibit A.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

njcam said:


> Your Honour..... May I Present, Exhibit A.


I need to conduct a thorough examination of the...evidence.>


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I need to conduct a thorough examination of the...evidence.>


I think what you need is the "hands on" approach. :lenny


There's not enough evidence in this thread though:


















That was the GOAT photoshoot for Emma. :banderas


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

She's so fucking ugly.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ithil said:


> They only became common in wrestling in the late 90s-2000s.


So decades...


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Christmas Eva Marie said:


> She's so fucking ugly.


yeah she would look better with fake red hair and four pounds of make up on her face.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> yeah she would look better with fake red hair and four pounds of make up on her face.


You're obviously bating/trolling me with this post. Keep it up and I'll report you.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Christmas Eva Marie said:


> You're obviously bating/trolling me with this post. Keep it up and I'll report you.


No, I'm simply making fun of your dumb and rude comment. Please go ahead and report me as many times as you like.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

House Blackbeard said:


> If Paige gets a boob job :fuckthis


Don't even say that man :allen1


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> So decades...


Decades would imply at least 20 years, so no.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ithil said:


> Decades would imply at least 20 years, so no.


Jesus Christ, semantics much? 1 or 2 years off 20 years on from when women in wrestling started getting tit jobs en masse is hardly worth making a deal over.

Irregardless people acting shocked/sad that a wrestling chick might get a tit job is plain silly.


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Don't care if she did or didn't...just want her phone number


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't know why people on here are so opposed to fake boobs. Men love boobs and its hard to get over in womens wrestling. Put 2 and 2 together and you make yourself instantly more marketable.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

SUPER HANS CHRISTMAS CRACK said:


> I don't know why people on here are so opposed to fake boobs. Men love boobs and its hard to get over in womens wrestling. Put 2 and 2 together and you make yourself instantly more marketable.


And yet if you go look at the roster and see who the most over divas are most of them do not have breast implants:

Main roster:
AJ - no
Paige - no
Nikki - yes
Lana - no
Brie - no

NXT:
Bayley - no
Sasha - no
Charlotte - yes


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> And yet if you go look at the roster and see who the most over divas are most of them do not have breast implants:
> 
> Main roster:
> AJ - no
> ...


This, all the way.

And either way those of us that oppose/dislike breast implants dislike them based on our own personal tastes in women (or occasionally due to being against the pressure the industry puts on women to get fake breasts, something I am against as well).


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Caffore said:


> Well they are by far the best fake boobs in the WWE; fantastic without looking ridiculous. Would never guess unless you saw those old pictures.


Yep, they look great. In fact she's in great shape but her ring gear (unfortunately) hides it a lot. :allen1 Front and back are :wall ... She's sooo underrated as far as looks go. Some more evidence.. too bad there's not a lot of bikini shots after signing with WWE. 




























And bonus :yum: :


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Emma has a decent body, nothing really amazing but her face is what puts me off. Far from being a pretty girl in my opinion.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> And yet if you go look at the roster and see who the most over divas are most of them do not have breast implants:
> 
> Main roster:
> AJ - no
> ...


Charlotte doesn't have them as far as I know.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

SUPER HANS CHRISTMAS CRACK said:


> *I don't know why people on here are so opposed to fake boobs*. Men love boobs and its hard to get over in womens wrestling. Put 2 and 2 together and you make yourself instantly more marketable.


Fake bewbs for the sake of vanity are abhorrent.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Emma always had nice boobs ...


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Ithil said:


> Charlotte doesn't have them as far as I know.


She does have them. Her chest is way too big for her frame and body type and they look way too round.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

SUPER HANS CHRISTMAS CRACK said:


> I don't know why people on here are so opposed to fake boobs. Men love boobs and its hard to get over in womens wrestling. Put 2 and 2 together and you make yourself instantly more marketable.


Because getting new tits JUST to get a push comes across as very shallow, if your talented why do you need that shit in your body?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Because getting new tits JUST to get a push comes across as very shallow, if your talented why do you need that shit in your body?


My own dislike of fake tits comes more from my own personal tastes rather then that; but this is also a very valid point as well.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

metallon said:


> Emma always had nice boobs ...


Damn, Emma looking so sexy in these gifs. I approve of her getting a boob job. :banderas


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Because getting new tits JUST to get a push comes across as very shallow, if your talented why do you need that shit in your body?


You're overthinking it.

*TITS!*


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Anyway, as for Emma, if you hadn't had shown me those older pictures I would have never guessed her tits were fake; damn good job the surgeon did I must admit.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Emma appreciation thread?














































:lenny


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

^ Well I will definitely now be gone for a little while to "appreciate" Emma :curry2


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

A-C-P said:


> ^ Well I will definitely now be gone for a little while to "appreciate" Emma :curry2


Her implants are best for business! 

Let's all give Emma a hand! Or at least a handy tribute if ya know what I mean.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> yeah she would look better with fake red hair and four pounds of make up on her face.


:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> yeah she would look better with fake red hair and four pounds of make up on her face.


She has fake blonde hair...and I'm pretty sure Paige uses enough makeup for the whole roster...



House Blackbeard said:


> Fake bewbs for the sake of vanity are abhorrent.


What say you about dying ones hair, or wearing makeup? Both of those things are done for simple vanities sake. So surely those two things and many other things done for the sake of vanity and physical appearance are also abhorrent? Were Trish and Lita for example abhorrent in their choice of getting fake tits? 



Simply Flawless said:


> Because getting new tits JUST to get a push comes across as very shallow, if your talented why do you need that shit in your body?


Who says any of them got fake tits solely to get a push? I know WF is full of world renowned psychics and psychologists but how do you know that was solely the reason? Non wrestlers get tit jobs as well, are they looking for a push? Or is it more to do with body image issues, many women gain a lot of confidence from having a boob job as they know it gets them more attention. Many women get them for their sex lives/partner.

Regardless some of you people are looking way to deep into and trying to ruin one of lifes great joys; big tits. Trust wrestling fans to look for something to hate in something great.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Good stuff guys, keep it going. :lenny


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

I couldn't let this thread fade away without these pics:










And my 2 favorite divas in 1 picture:


















:banderas


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

^ Excellent Xmas Present The Corre :homer


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> ^ Excellent Xmas Present The Corre :homer


You're very welcome. I had a good time looking everything up. :lenny And since I'm in the Christmas spirit I took it upon myself to find some more presents:


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Thank you based Corre :banderas

Dat Emma. :homer


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

p862011 said:


>


Je-Sus!!! Put me in the head-scissors.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

House Blackbeard said:


> Emma has fake bewbs? :gameover
> 
> *Too many divas are falling victim to the silicone trend. If Paige gets a boob job* :fuckthis


Amen, she better not


----------



## TheOnlyTME (Jan 21, 2015)

We need more Emma, this thread cannot die.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

So before I saw the old photo I thought that she definitely had her breasts done... its the shape of them, as a girl and seeing them alot I know how they should look... even with a push up bra.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Addychu said:


> So before I saw the old photo I thought that she definitely had her breasts done... its the shape of them, as a girl and seeing them alot I know how they should look... even with a push up bra.


A girl, checking out Emma's breasts...:banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I need to conduct a buoyancy test on her, STAT. Give me a wet t-shirt and lets figure out this conundrum.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> A girl, checking out Emma's breasts...:banderas


Shocking I know but we like to judge other women. ;]


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

I'll just leave this here since we're back in business:










:banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

The Corre said:


> I'll just leave this here since we're back in business:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:bow


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

damn! I took time away from here after christmas and missed a GOAT thread


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

well you idiots posting on threads almost a month old ruined it.

Leave the memories alone.


----------

